# Mystery Deer in wood shed



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I keep this wood shed tarped up. The bottom corner was loose. Dog wouldn’t leave spot alone. Found this button buck inside.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw no drag marks, boot prints etc but we had a gully washer that flooded the area that would have wiped that out. 

think he was shot and ran in there busting the corner loose? Seems an odd position for a deer to lay.

or did somebody shoot the little deer and carefully toss it in my wood shed?

Hare to think somebody would do that and waste a deer.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Strange. A hole from being shot should be visible. How close is the road? The angle of that leg makes it look like he could have been hit by a car and then drug himself in there, maybe not even realizing where he was going. Another less likely possibility would be he was hit by a larger buck. I once found a small buck crippled from what looked like gore marks. It was a half mile from the road so that ruled that out. Either way, strange to find him in there.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

The shed is approximately 225 yards from a dirt township road where deer are not hit often as you cannot drive more than 35...most people keep it at 25. It is back in the woods I have about 3.5 acres of pasture surrounded by woods and it is on the west edge. However, the shed is in sight from the public border (Wayne National) and I had guys coming in on me during gun season. I didn't do anything to bother them or piss them off and only hunted my side. I just don't understand and am not sure what happened here. 

I did not see an obvious shot wound anywhere in the rear or on top. I did not go to the effort to flip him over or try to check for a gut shot (he was pretty stiff). There was no blood around inside the shed where he died. From what I observed was leaning toward gut shot and ran in there to hide. It just seems strange.

I put a camera over him to try to get pics of the scavengers.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That sucks.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

He died there, the position of it and legs, I don't see anyway he was drug in there 
Just my opinion


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Squatch hid it there for food🤣


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe he got in there somehow and injured/ killed himself trying to get out? I have a small barn/shed that sits pretty deep down in my woods. It's about 24x24 with an 8 ft opening with a tube gate that is always open. Several times I have spooked deer out of there. This summer I was brush hogging near this barn and heard loud banging from inside. There was an 8 point buck in there, so panicked he was bouncing off the walls, before finally making his way out.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Lewis - certainly could have thank you for the feedback. I think I will move my trailer to completely block the tarped opening. I may put a camera up high to catch what is moving by and where - I never even thought of deer going in there even though they do pass right by that wood shed often. Enough that during the rut I sat inside there with my bow all day one day during a steady rain. Just watched a big doe with her pair of young ones yesterday morning at 7:45 - they came right past it through the pasture and up into the yard crossing the road heading up the neighbors ridge. I'll get it blocked off so that can never happen again.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> The shed is approximately 225 yards from a dirt township road where deer are not hit often as you cannot drive more than 35...most people keep it at 25. It is back in the woods I have about 3.5 acres of pasture surrounded by woods and it is on the west edge. However, the shed is in sight from the public border (Wayne National) and I had guys coming in on me during gun season. I didn't do anything to bother them or piss them off and only hunted my side. I just don't understand and am not sure what happened here.
> 
> I did not see an obvious shot wound anywhere in the rear or on top. I did not go to the effort to flip him over or try to check for a gut shot (he was pretty stiff). There was no blood around inside the shed where he died. From what I observed was leaning toward gut shot and ran in there to hide. It just seems strange.
> 
> I put a camera over him to try to get pics of the scavengers.


Please share the pics when you get some! It’ll be interesting to see what comes in.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think I’d have called the warden to avoid any possible scrutiny later. I had a doe break thru the thin ice on my pond once(unbeknownst to us, we found her in the Spring). I planned to drag it out with the Mule to take it back in the woods for the varmints then had a thought it could possibly be an issue moving it. Called the warden and he said to go ahead and he’d make a note of it, but said I was right to contact him first.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Ive done several deer carcass cams in SE OH and left for months. Ended up with 99% birds and a few possums. The couple fox and yotes only gave them a sniff.


----------

